# Whiteface Lutino baby with a droopy eye?



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a Cockatiel baby, she is a WF Lutino, and she has one droopy eye (her other eye is completely normal). On the bottom of the same eye, where it is droopy, it is kinda a dark red, it is not annoying her at all, but I feel bad for her. :hmm:

Here is a photo of the droopy eye, if you click the photo to see it full size you should be able to see on the bottom of the eye where the droop is. 










Sorry if this thread is in the wrong spot, I had no idea idea where to put it and it is not an urgent health matter.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Was the eye like this from the time she feathered?

I was trying to find a pix I found yesterday on eyes, that I moved and saved so good I can't find it....grrrr.....but it looks like it might possibly be a genetic fault, *but* usually this affects both eyes. Have you tried a search for past postings of I think some of the terms were hound dog eyes, droopy eyes or similar. I believe pix's were posted and you can see how similar your birds are to the ones in the thread.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I know where I got my WF lutino Aphrodite one of her clutch mates had the same thing it didn't affect her at all the breeder wanted to sell her to me for half price and I wouldve bought her regardless but I fell In love with Aphrodite I can't remember what the breeder called it but it was only the 1 eye also hmmm


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I looked and still can't find my saved pix but a thought came to mind. Tea has tannin in it that will constrict tissue. You might want to try a slightly dampened used teabag pressed against the eye several times a day to see if it will tighten up the droop of the lower lid. If it does not help after a week it might be a genetic thing. 

Just in case you can also have a vet prescribe an ointment for the eye. Again, if no change it is genetic.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep, the one eye has been droopy since she was a chick. Oddly enough, her sibling who is also a WF Lutino does not have this, both of his eyes are normal, no drooping, not even a tiny bit. (I don’t have the sibling now, he has since weaned and went to a new home)

I will definitely do a search though, didn’t think to do that, see how I go and what I can find. I will also do the tea bag idea and see if it does tighten it up, hopefully it will help, otherwise will go to the vet and get some ointment.  Thank you.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The tea bag will be a short term fix....meaning it will tighten up the tissue, but it is not permanent....thus she may be a 'high maintenance lady' and need her eyes done once a month or so.


----------

